# So lets talk about Morrison



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Diable I know you said from the beginning that we should have picked Roy. But now pretty much everybody in the NBA knows the truth about Adam and his disabilities. Theres nothing to do now but hope he gets better. 

So, where the hell did everything he did in college go? We knew the defense was going to be bad but the offense? That was suposed to be a given. He's too slow on offense, his jumper is almost always off, and he doesn't know how to rebound. 

This seasons pretty much a wash because theres nothing he can really do to improve what he lacks at midseason. So what can he do this offseason to justify that 3rd pick we spent on him.

His passing skills have developed nicely though and he sets up his teamates very well for a wing player.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

To be honest I am really surprised that it isn't worse.I expected that by this time we'd be talking about a dozen other guys we should have taken.John Hollinger's recent insider article which you can find on the blazer's board here lists his top ten rookies and calls Morrison _*Adam Morrison -- perhaps the single most ineffective rookie in the league so far*_ .I really don't think he's been that bad.I just don't think he's good enough to be the primary scorer on an NBA team the way we were trying to use him when he was leading the team in field goal attempts.Aside from Brandon Roy I really don't think there are a lot of guys who could have really helped us.

Morrison has had games when you think maybe this might work out and it might work if we take a realistic view of what he can and can not do.He's a scorer and not much else,but he's not a terribly efficient scorer save on the odd night when he's really on.His lack of athleticism really hinders him on both ends of the floor.Now he can score and if we use him wisely he could be effective off the bench.It's really hard to see him ever being the primary scorer that he was in college.You put him against the average starting NBA wing player and that is going to be able to defend Morrison most night while the opposite isn't true.You put him up against backups a lot of times he's going to be able to get his.

Of course his numbers in the last five or six games have been dreadful.I think he's averaging less than 8ppg on 33% shooting.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Bernie tryed to make him into a Matt Carroll-esque jump shooter and based on how poorly Morrison's been shooting that's not his game. For the rest of the season, IMO, he should just drive when he has an open shot because he hasn't been able to make them. If he's wide open then it should give him the extra step he needs. I'd rather see him turn the ball over or then brick a wide open jumper. Then again he'll make every contested shot he takes, which just makes him more of a confusing player.

Hopefully this offseason he works on his shot, increases his speed, and weight trains and he'll hopefully be able to be a good 6-7th man next year


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I have heard discussions that his diabetes might interfere with efforts to bulk up,but I can't claim to know why it would.

I don't know that he can fix the big problem I see in that he doesn't have the first step to get by his man.He's pretty creative at trying to make space to get his shot of,but that really makes it hard when you can't blow by anyone.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Morrison is a worker and will improve.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Sadly he is remembering myself more and more Mike Dunleavy Jr when he was in GS...


----------



## MoscowHeel (Dec 25, 2006)

Terrible. One of the worst rookies. I hope we dump him at the first chance we get.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm sorry Adam please forgive me and keep it up


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Morrison is not terrible, and will improve


----------



## jumpkid (Oct 7, 2006)

Dont be so hard on him.. even okafor, wallace and others are not playing well imo..


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Hardly, Okafor's been a consistant double-double threat all season and his real impact is on the defensive end where he has put himself in DPOY contention (he probably won't get it because of our record but he's in the running)

Gerald Wallace did play bad at the begining of the season but it was largely because of the fall he took. Since recovering from that (around mid-December) he's averaged 19/7 and at times has looked better then he did last year.

Felton has passed the ball very well and runs the offense well enough. He's just been turning the ball over a little too much and is shooting a horrible percentage. He's so quick he easily gets by his man off hte dribble he just has trouble finishing.

Morrison has looked good these past few games, great even in the Minnesota game but he deserves the critisism he gets as he still has a lot too improve in. He's only a rookie so he still has time to improve.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

jumpkid said:


> Dont be so hard on him.. even okafor, wallace and others are not playing well imo..


 
Maybe you should stick to the WWE board....You clearly haven't watched the bobcats this year.Let's have a look at the bobcats Player Efficiency Ratings this season Emeka Okafor is at 20.8,Gerald Wallace is 17.36 and Felton is 13.64.The last two are beloiw average for what you'd expect of those particular players.Morrison's PER is 8.46 and that is disastrously low.In fact it is 183rd out of the 188 players listed on Knickerblogger.net's stat page.Anyone who has watched this team knows fully well that Morrison has a great deal of work just to ensure himself a place in the NBA.He's going to be playing for Maccabi Tel Aviv if he doesn't fix his game and find a role for himself.All those other guys will play in the NBA just as long as they want to and are physically able.


----------

